# NBD 2014 Ormsby Rosewood



## patsanger (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm in the 2014 Hypemachine run and we've gotten far enough in that I wanted to start an NBD and keep it updated.

I went into the run loving the shape of the guitar and the chance to get an Ormsby... 

I went with:
Rosewood neck with ebony stringers
Rosewood fretboard with abalone shark and dot inlays with alloy surrounds
Rosewood top
Black hardware
Ivoroid binding everywhere
6 string
zebra creme pickups
single piece light flame maple body
Gloss finish on the body - oil on the neck

if you want to see more of the builds you can see them - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...9-ormsby-guitars-hypemachine-2014-thread.html


I joined the build on the day it opened on Oct. 16, 2013. Final specs were due by January and Perry gave us a ton of options and tops and everything to choose. I

t was a bit of a scrum getting the tops figured out (first come and all), but it all worked out and then we did fretboards. 

Perry found amazing stuff like a snakewood top (yes, you read that right) and a ton of Pale Moon ebony that is gorgeous. I had picked a beautiful blue burl top but realized within a few hours that I wanted my 'Rosie' and so I let it go to another member. 

April 2014 saw Mat fly to Perry and Jett joined in and they started cutting bodies, gluing neck blanks and tops. Mat and Jett were there again this week (July) and we got even more photos of binding and routing and neck work.

Current mockup thanks to Jonas Backe's template





I doubt the inlays will be that blue 

top





Bookmatched





Perry decided he didn't like that look and cut it apart and redid it - 



I think it looks better this way too...

Body cut out - 





the back after routing





with the top cut down and glued on - Perry's holding it





it getting the top routed to the body





The headstock before shaping





after shaping (with some friends)





Fretboard





cut down





this has been a great process so far and Perry and Mat and Jett have been keeping us in the loop about everything and sending pics constantly.

Mine's prob the most normal of the build - here's some of the other tops just so you get an idea of what's being built - 






I will be updating this as I get more pictures and I am planning an NGD video when I get it.


----------



## esp_eraser (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking great


----------



## frahmans (Jul 13, 2014)

Ah, that's a great rosewood top. Natural/oil finish?


----------



## patsanger (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm actually being different and going gloss. Gonna make that mother shine!

The ones from the '13 run were oil and they looked great, but I wanted to step it up a touch.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been talking to Perry all this time and JUST NOW have finally seen his face........weird.

This guy literally can do no wrong whatsoever with his builds and designs! AMAZING!


----------



## Les (Jul 14, 2014)

They're doing it right for sure. Congrats I bet you can hardly contain yourself.


----------



## patsanger (Jul 14, 2014)

Totally - dying to get my hands on it - but it's worth waiting for.


----------



## patsanger (Sep 23, 2014)

Updates!
Here's the fretboard with binding 






and Perry just starting working on the inlay on m neck and livestreamed it. You can watch it here - 
Pat sausage's shark inlay on Livestream

or just see a pic (little blurry as it was a screen cap)


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 23, 2014)

Dang those wood choices you all made are awesome! I don't see too many Ormsby NGDs, though, which is a shame because I'd love to see each one when it's done. Hopefully Perry is taking pictures of each build at the end.


----------



## esp_eraser (Sep 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Dang those wood choices you all made are awesome! I don't see too many Ormsby NGDs, though, which is a shame because I'd love to see each one when it's done. Hopefully Perry is taking pictures of each build at the end.



There will be soon


----------



## patsanger (Sep 23, 2014)

More updates after I went to sleep - 

my fretboard by itself before inlay





My neck mocked up (in the middle) - rosewood on rosewood - with ivoroid binding. so nice!





Updated body pic - rosewood top





Updated back pic - 1 piece light flame maple


----------



## patsanger (Sep 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Dang those wood choices you all made are awesome! I don't see too many Ormsby NGDs, though, which is a shame because I'd love to see each one when it's done. Hopefully Perry is taking pictures of each build at the end.


 
Hollowway - here's the ones I found on here... the '13 run was a much smaller affair so this might be quite a few of them...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/277726-ngd-ornsby-fan-fretted-7-string.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ngd-lefty-reverse-ormsby-hypemachine-7-a.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/261877-ngd-ormsby-hypemachine-ebony-7-a.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...machine-spalty-burly-seriously-pic-heavy.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/255934-ngd-ormsby-hypemachine-2013-a.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/270330-bngd-ormsby-2013-hypemachine.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/259886-ngd-ormsby-hypemachine-2013-a.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gd-ormsby-guitars-hypemachine-multiscale.html


----------



## patsanger (Sep 23, 2014)

I just spotted my fretboard after inlay hanging out with a few friends - mines almost out of the pic on the right -


----------



## patsanger (Sep 24, 2014)

close ups! look at how tight that inlay is -


----------



## patsanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Updates from Friday - 

My fretboard is glued on! Rosewood with Paua shark inlay, rosewood neck and rosewood headplate (from the rosewood that's the top of my body)


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Sep 26, 2014)

That inlay job is super tight! Nice looking build


----------



## patsanger (Oct 3, 2014)

Quick update - 
I have a blue Paua shark inlay that 12 and then I was having offset blue Paua dots. Perry just a little while ago offered the option for an alloy surround on dots so I grabbed it.

Loving it! Obviously this is from when they just got put in...


----------



## pwattyyy (Oct 3, 2014)

Points points points for pat, haha.


----------



## patsanger (Oct 4, 2014)

Updated - inlays cleaned up some - it's like jewels inlaid in...


----------



## patsanger (Oct 15, 2014)

Update - My rosewood FB and rosewood neck with Paua shark and dots with alloy surrounds.

Holy...!





Close up on the shark


----------



## immortalx (Oct 15, 2014)

The attention to details is phenomenal! The slots are cut in part of the binding, probably to minimize the area without a tang. Just awesome!


----------



## patsanger (Oct 15, 2014)

Neck test fit - looking good! (and frets are in!)


----------



## patsanger (Oct 17, 2014)

Perry was really pushing through and surprised us with this photo 2 days ago. Mine's the 2nd on in.


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Perry,
Quick question on this. Are you having these freboards CNC machined after binding or are the small cuts into the binding by the fret slots the result of your fret slot cleaning process after gluing the binding on (im assuming with a dremmel?) ??


----------



## patsanger (Oct 17, 2014)

Perry's off on vacation for a week, but when he gets back I'll ask him if he hasn't seen this by then.


----------



## Killemall1983 (Oct 18, 2014)

Deegatron said:


> Hey Perry,
> Quick question on this. Are you having these freboards CNC machined after binding or are the small cuts into the binding by the fret slots the result of your fret slot cleaning process after gluing the binding on (im assuming with a dremmel?) ??


They are CNCd. They get slotted after they are bound.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 19, 2014)

Those dots with the outline


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 19, 2014)

Killemall1983 said:


> They are CNCd. They get slotted after they are bound.



Brilliant. probably saves him hours of cleaning glue out of fret slots... thanks for the response...


----------



## patsanger (Oct 24, 2014)

Fun updates - 
neck dots (mine's 2nd from the top (the non-glow one)






Body binding...





Binding scraping


----------



## patsanger (Oct 26, 2014)

Got lucky as Mat ended up in town and grabbed some photos for us...

My neck - the Paua really looks like jewels with the alloy surround


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh My. 

That Sir, looks delicious.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## patsanger (Nov 5, 2014)

More updates - 
Mine is the 3rd in and has pickup routes!


----------



## patsanger (Nov 26, 2014)

And we have neck carving...


----------



## patsanger (Nov 26, 2014)

My back plate - on left, 2nd from bottom, made from my top wood.


----------



## immortalx (Nov 26, 2014)

Those covers, what a nice touch! Man I'm jealous of you guys on this run!


----------



## patsanger (Dec 3, 2014)

Neck update! My neck has a birthday!


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Dec 3, 2014)

Way cool. 

I may be wrong but it looks like he is using some sort of threaded inserts(brass maybe) in the neck where the joint with the body is.


----------



## Obstsalat (Dec 3, 2014)

> I may be wrong but it looks like he is using some sort of threaded inserts(brass maybe) in the neck where the joint with the body is



yeah i noticed that, too!

looks like these i think






or maybe these


----------



## patsanger (Dec 3, 2014)

Per a post from Ormsby from 1/12/14 - 




"Machine screws for bolt on necks. A brass insert is installed into the neck. This insert has a surface area 'bite' many times larger than regular screws, so they will NEVER strip the threads. Then, Allen head fine thread machine screws are used to attach the neck which can be tightened considerably more than regular screws... so much so they will actually crush the body wood if you wanted to! But, you wouldn't do that 

I guess you could say they provide a crushing tone (dad jokes FTW)."


----------



## patsanger (Dec 4, 2014)

Headstock has lacquer... mmmm


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh Damn. 

That Sir... Looks Lovely.


----------



## patsanger (Dec 19, 2014)

New pictures! There's a ton but I'll limit it to mine...
Looks like it's getting glossy





Neck shot - 



New HS shot





Look at that side!!! Perry suggested a light brown wash and damn it made the figure pop!





Before finish




It rubs the stain on the guitar or else it gets the hose again! 














I know - this time my pictures go from last to first... too excited to put them in the right order


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 19, 2014)

patsanger said:


> this time my pictures go from last to first...



Better than From First to Last... Why, Spencer, whyyy!?

Anyways, that looks like it's shaping up to be one of my favourite Hypes so far.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 19, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Anyways, that looks like it's shaping up to be one of my favourite Hypes so far.



I second that!


----------



## Neilzord (Dec 19, 2014)

immortalx said:


> I second that!



I third that.


----------



## DredFul (Dec 19, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> I third that.



Can I fourth that? It's just so tasty


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 19, 2014)

May as well count me a fifth!


----------



## patsanger (Dec 20, 2014)

Updates on my birthday - I'm a lucky man!
My neck getting oiled - 





Mine's hanging in the middle behind the PME neck (1 piece scarfed)





Side flame




Full Frontal!




Side




Back - yes, It's a 1 piece "slightly" flamed maple body 





Just laying around... (my neck is just at the top...)


----------



## patsanger (Dec 20, 2014)

Fun Panoramic with mine in the middle -


----------



## esp_eraser (Dec 20, 2014)

Boy does that body add great contrast to the body. Looking the goods


----------



## patsanger (Dec 29, 2014)

Love this pic...


----------



## CD1221 (Dec 29, 2014)

Delicious.


----------



## patsanger (Dec 30, 2014)

Some more fun updates -


----------



## patsanger (Jan 7, 2015)

Ready for buffing!


----------



## patsanger (Jan 8, 2015)

Buffed! So Shiney!


----------



## patsanger (Jan 11, 2015)

Back getting a little more sun


----------



## patsanger (Feb 10, 2015)

Mine is almost done. In the front on the rack.  Can't wait!


----------



## JEguitars (Feb 10, 2015)

Does Doug from Blackmachine get upset over these?


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 11, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaang...it just occurred to me that patsanger is getting an Ormsby and a Sully in the same year.


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 11, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang...it just occurred to me that patsanger is getting an Ormsby and a Sully in the same year.



Some people are born to make you jealous. 



Guitars looking awesome. Look forward to the NGD on this. that top/back combo is awesome.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2015)

Not keen on gloss finish on dark woods as they look more like furniture than guitars to me, but craftsmanship looks good as always.
Matte or satin look better on dark woods and gloss is better for untainted maple and colored tops (ie blue, green etc). <-personal taste ofc.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 11, 2015)

JEguitars said:


> Does Doug from Blackmachine get upset over these?



it breaks his little heart


----------



## patsanger (Feb 11, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang...it just occurred to me that patsanger is getting an Ormsby and a Sully in the same year.





Neilzord said:


> Some people are born to make you jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars looking awesome. Look forward to the NGD on this. that top/back combo is awesome.



Actually I got incredibly lucky. I got in this run at just the right time and Sully just happened. What this means is I may be done for the year... 

Part of what helped was that both run a payment plan that helps so much.


----------



## narad (Feb 11, 2015)

thrsher said:


> it breaks his little heart


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 11, 2015)

Payment plan is the way to go. When you have an organized builder that actually gives a shit, payment plans and regular updates are a win-win for everyone. Those 2 builders have excellent business models.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 11, 2015)

Funny that. Guess which guys work together for that stuff 

Watch other loothiers take on the regular payment plans now. Problem is, without volume, it's too little cashflow. So they'll fail faster. 

Same with runs. Small runs aren't worth it. Too little benefit In time savings, and too little income to support it. The answer is to increase numbers, but then productivity becomes an issue... There are too many things to do and they fall behind. And then the regular payments stop...


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Feb 14, 2015)

Mahn, I really want an Ormsby now.. damn it


----------



## patsanger (Feb 14, 2015)

From Perry - 
"On the left we have Annalise, who is doing a four month internship. She flys out on Sunday to spend time with her parents and boyfriend before coming back to carry on her training.

Jett-baby is in the middle, and he's my apprentice. That's his new guitar he's holding. Ladies, he's single...

Sophia is on the right. She came and took part in one of my guitar building courses last year. When the opportunity came up to have her join us on Saturdays to help out, I took it"

-----------
Sophia seems to be holding my hype 

Oh and another way you know you are dealing with a good luthier - notice all the cases in the background. He ordered them in at the beginning to make sure there were no delays. None of this - "waiting on a case" BS.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Feb 14, 2015)

This is good stuff.. one day when the exchange rate is good...

These hypemachines are seriously nice guits


----------



## patsanger (Feb 14, 2015)

The Australian dollar is quite weak now against the US dollar and others...


----------



## guidothepimmp (Feb 14, 2015)

patsanger said:


> The Australian dollar is quite weak now against the US dollar and others...



Alas.. the South African rand is quite weak against virtually everything these days.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2015)

patsanger said:


>



Dat pink body on the right. (Hey the guitar, you perverts)


----------



## patsanger (Feb 22, 2015)

Updates! It's almost done!


----------



## JEguitars (Feb 22, 2015)

thrsher said:


> it breaks his little heart



It would piss me off if it were me. But I have no idea if he and Doug have something worked out or something like that. Perry seems like a pretty stand up dude. So I don't imagine he would do anything like that.


----------



## Prophetable (Feb 22, 2015)

As I understand it, Doug isn't hurting for business.


----------



## patsanger (Apr 24, 2015)

Some updates:
3rd back...





Now in the front




Front again




Hanging on a box 





I think it's all the way at the front....





Getting prepped to be sent.


----------



## patsanger (May 2, 2015)

Final Setup - 

























so stoked! can't wait... it is so amazing looking....


----------



## patsanger (Jun 8, 2015)

Perry put up a teaser for me this weekend... 
"Pat's just needs a good clean and setup and it's ready to ship. You ready Pat?!?!"









I can't wait!


----------



## patsanger (Sep 29, 2015)

Matt and Perry are together again making some pretty pictures  Here's mine - just needs the truss rod cover and to be shipped


----------

